# How to Remove the Radio if the clips are bust?



## mickotoole (Mar 14, 2008)

I went to try to remove my radio to fit a new hazard relay over the weekend but when I tried to remove the radio I think I may have broken the release clips in the radio slots. When I put in the release key I can hear a kind of rattle and I'm not getting any purchase when I try to pull out the radio.

Is there any way to get the radio out if these clips are banjaxed? I really don't want to have to bring it to the stealers just to get the radio removed.

Help please!!!


----------



## j4zz_x (Jan 17, 2009)

I saw people on here cutting the headunits apart to remove them (but that was to put a new headunit in).

Is this orriginal equipment, or after market headunit? If its originaly you sould be able to pullin out using some flat thin screw drivers, you just have to apply pressure to the inner side of the slots (its just a metal clip that holds it).


----------



## mickotoole (Mar 14, 2008)

Yeah it's an OEM Audi Concert radio. I'll try using a flat screwdriver to remove it but I'm not planning on replacing the radio any time soon so cutting it up isn't an option.

Has anyone else ever managed to remove the radio when the clips are banjaxed?


----------



## j4zz_x (Jan 17, 2009)

mickotoole said:


> Yeah it's an OEM Audi Concert radio. I'll try using a flat screwdriver to remove it but I'm not planning on replacing the radio any time soon so cutting it up isn't an option.
> 
> Has anyone else ever managed to remove the radio when the clips are banjaxed?


i got a OEM one disconnected at home. i could take a picture when i get back so yo can see where the clips are if it helps?


----------



## mickotoole (Mar 14, 2008)

Cheers, that would be great. It might make it a bit easier to understand how the clips hold the radio in and how I could get it out.

Fair play.


----------



## kwaTTro (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi mate - I had the same trouble when trying to replace my hazard relay unit.

I could not get the stereo out and refused to write my stereo off -

so, using the guide to replace the relay unit (think was on wak's site) I took out the glove box dash and went round the back to replace the unit.

on wak's guide - you can see that the unit is housed in some kind of casing and I used a flat screwdriver to open the housing just enough to pull out the old relay and replace before snapping the new relay unit back into place.

With some patience it i completely possible to do this without having to remove stereo.


----------



## mickotoole (Mar 14, 2008)

I guess I'll remove the dashboard as a last resort but in the meantime I'd like to see if I can get the radio out using the release slots. Cheers for the tips though, keep them coming


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

See John-H's post you may have a twisted Clip.
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=132819&p=1389476&hilit=radio+keys#p1389476


----------



## mickotoole (Mar 14, 2008)

Cheers Stu, I've already read John H's post but unfortunately I think my radio clips are knackered ... when I put the radio removal tool in all I can hear is a rattley type sound. It sounds as if if funked them up with all the back and forth. Still hoping that someone knows a way of whipping out the radio without having to go in the back.


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

Use some of those kids' arrows with suckers on the front panel and pull?....


----------



## mickotoole (Mar 14, 2008)

ttsteve said:


> Use some of those kids' arrows with suckers on the front panel and pull?....


I'd even try that before taking off the dash! Maybe some superglue on my finger tips and try to 'Spiderman' it out of there!


----------



## j4zz_x (Jan 17, 2009)

SVStu said:


> See John-H's post you may have a twisted Clip.
> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=132819&p=1389476&hilit=radio+keys#p1389476


The picture on that are good.

Heres some pics from behind the head unit. There not much room for you to play with (if you have snaped the tab which sticks out), however you would have had to have been applying a lot of force to snap it. Make sure your keys arnt rubbing under it, and are latching on. Try aiming up and inwards (and not too far back.










This is the spot you need to aim for:










How it needs to latch on


----------



## mickotoole (Mar 14, 2008)

j4zz_x said:


> SVStu said:
> 
> 
> > See John-H's post you may have a twisted Clip.
> ...


Thanks a million j4zz, pics are a little blurry but I have an idea of where I'm going now once I get the key in. Much appreciated.


----------



## mlingram (Jan 28, 2005)

I've got exactly the same problem (right-hand side of stereo as your facing it wont budge) and have tried
inserting two-keys at the same time, bending a key etc... but it just isnt catching at all.

I know I may risk ruining the stereo to do this, but if I were to insert a hook into the Casette
compartment of the stereo at the front and pull it out from there, would that work ? (i.e these removal
keys dont release any catches as well as allow you to pull the stero out)


----------



## j4zz_x (Jan 17, 2009)

mlingram said:


> I've got exactly the same problem (right-hand side of stereo as your facing it wont budge) and have tried
> inserting two-keys at the same time, bending a key etc... but it just isnt catching at all.
> 
> I know I may risk ruining the stereo to do this, but if I were to insert a hook into the Casette
> ...


Nope, you will just break the inside of the cassette player or the facsia. If your using halfords keys, try the audi original ones, and the halfords ones are rubbish.


----------



## mlingram (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks for confirming this (had an idea it wasnt as simple as hooking the unit out).

I have the VAGParts supplied stereo removal keys which are suppossed to be good ones.

Also, I did ask Audi to have a go at removing the stereo and they also had no luck (I presume with the
OEM removal keys).

Looks like my only option is to get behind the stereo by removing the glovebox etc....


----------



## teo20net (Mar 20, 2009)

I am having a similar problem. I used my two new keys bought from E-bay and i removed my concert.
I have put the Concert back in but the left key won't come out...! It seems that it is stuck in here and i am trying to find a way pulling that out without cutting it, which means that a part of it will remain in the concert and i will not be able to pull that concert out any more.

Any help? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## mickotoole (Mar 14, 2008)

teo20net said:


> I am having a similar problem. I used my two new keys bought from E-bay and i removed my concert.
> I have put the Concert back in but the left key won't come out...! It seems that it is stuck in here and i am trying to find a way pulling that out without cutting it, which means that a part of it will remain in the concert and i will not be able to pull that concert out any more.
> 
> Any help? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


That happened to me but with persistent wiggling and jostling the key eventually came out, it took ages though ... keep at it


----------



## teo20net (Mar 20, 2009)

Do you remember doing something that help that come out? Any movement, any pushing in or out, up/down or right/left?
My fingers cannot stand pullin any more!! I am afraid it will brake in there!


----------



## mickotoole (Mar 14, 2008)

teo20net said:


> Do you remember doing something that help that come out? Any movement, any pushing in or out, up/down or right/left?
> My fingers cannot stand pullin any more!! I am afraid it will brake in there!


All I can remember is that at one point I really had to force the key out by pulling it extremely hard. I'm sorry, it was a good while ago so I can't remember what exactly I did all I know was that I was at it for ages. Sorry I can't be more helpful.


----------



## teo20net (Mar 20, 2009)

mickotoole said:


> teo20net said:
> 
> 
> > Do you remember doing something that help that come out? Any movement, any pushing in or out, up/down or right/left?
> ...


That's ok..!
I'll keep on trying.
If anyone else has any idea, please tell me. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## keith (Feb 15, 2009)

have you tried takeing radio out again or you could pull key with pliers .


----------



## teo20net (Mar 20, 2009)

keith said:


> have you tried takeing radio out again or you could pull key with pliers .


I finally found the solution.

I had to put the concert back in, then i pushed in both ''removal keys'' and took again the concert out.
After this there are two metal clips onto the concert, one at each side. I had to push them a little in while pulling the removal keys and that is all. Both keys are out. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------

